# Photos plant



## spongebobson (Mar 23, 2005)

Can you use Photos plant (Epipremnum aureum) in a fish tank?


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Do you mean Pothos? I'm too lazy to look the scientific name up in one of my books... :razz: Edit: I looked it up and it is indeed Pothos. 

If it is Pothos, yes you can for a while, but it's not a true aquatic plant that can take being submersed for extended periods of time.

I know quite a few people who float it in their tank to let them get new roots, then they tank it out and plant it terrestrially, and repeat the procedure with different cuttings.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Pothos, no not really. They will not survive submersed, ie underwater, however people have placed cuttings in their open topped tank, leaving the leaves above water, and allowed the plants to uptake nutrients and grow over the side of the tank. Just like starting a cutting in a glass of water on a window sill. HTH and welcome to APC!


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

They are in the Philodendron family. I have had them and they don't need a lot of light, they don't mind being root bound or dried out for a long time, and they go a long way on just a little bit of fertilizer. They are very tough and hard to kill. They can grow all over your room or office, given time. I had one once that was in about a 3 inch pot that grew about 20 feet long over a couple of years.


----------



## spongebobson (Mar 23, 2005)

Thank you for the info guys.


----------



## kimbm04r (Apr 22, 2005)

Yep, these plants can grow like crazy. There is a restraunt where I live that had a few of these plants in pots on a shelf close to the ceiling. These plants traveled around the entire restraunt (including the sun room) and was the talk of the town. They prided themselves on the condition of this plant and it was not unusual to see the owner on a stool cleaning the individual leaves. Sadly, about three years ago they had a fire that gutted the interior of the restraunt and it killed the plant. They decided to not bring the plant back into the scene as it was to much trouble to keep up with but several patrons (myself for one) miss this feature.


----------

